# Worlds Safest Countries 2018



## BGCExpat

Gallup Poll - Worlds Safest Countries 2018

https://news.gallup.com/poll/235391/peace-security-reach-worldwide.aspx

New Zealand did not make the top 16... What’s going on here, did they use one of those maps that forgot to put NZ on the planet? Egypt landed in the #16 position, considered safer than NZ...


----------



## escapedtonz

BGCExpat said:


> Gallup Poll - Worlds Safest Countries 2018
> 
> https://news.gallup.com/poll/235391/peace-security-reach-worldwide.aspx
> 
> New Zealand did not make the top 16... What’s going on here, did they use one of those maps that forgot to put NZ on the planet? Egypt landed in the #16 position, considered safer than NZ...


Yeah, but the results depend on the type of citizens being asked the questions and the poll appears to consider limited areas that contribute to a citizen feeling safe in their country.
Other polls that ask different questions on added matters like conflict, war, road safety etc have NZ as No 5.
Also, if you look at the results of the Gallup poll, the last 7 countries all score 88% so are all joint 10th, and as such Egypt isn't actually 16th....it is just placed as 16th on the list but is joint 10th. NZ may be the next on the list ?


----------



## BGCExpat

That’s really the point, these pollsters can make the poll say anything they want depending on the sample(s) taken, how large the sample, what segment of the population it was taken from, etc... If they asked certain questions to my son they would definitely get a different answer than the one they get from me. How they ask the question makes all the difference too...

There were many countries that tied so a number ranking is useless as you say. For a country like NZ that perpetually runs in the top 5 safest countries to not make the top 10 makes me think the poll has been skewed to make the other countries look more attractive for tourism. Bad for those here in NZ dependent on the tourism sector for their livelihood, good for those who don’t want to deal with crowds of tourists...


----------



## BGCExpat

I guess it depends on which survey you believe...

https://www.cntraveler.com/stories/...pJobID=1440489696&spReportId=MTQ0MDQ4OTY5NgS2


----------



## IcemanSG

Giving my experience .Yea Singapore is safe absolutely.
But Indonesia..100% not. Indonesia is group of mini islands. Ive been too many. No safety for sure.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

